# Post help please MODs



## altramagnus (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

 Last night I posted in the Dessert forum for a Bourbon Chocolate Pecan Pie I made. I was help for review but shows it's up in the forum section. When I click to view there is nothing there.

 Can someone please look into my lost post please?

Thank you in advance,

 Shawn


----------



## daveomak (Nov 25, 2011)

Shawn, morning... I am new to this and cannot locate the thread... There is an automatic "censoring device" that may have temporarily put your thread in "jail" until it can by checked by a human being.... I do not know if that is the problem 'cause I can't get there from here... not smart enough as of yet. Maybe I will be some day but for now we will have to wait until someone smarter comes along and resolves the problem.. Thanks for being patient... "I've heard that it is a virue"... wish I could do more...

I will PM someone smarter than myself and try and get the ball rolling...   Dave


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 25, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Shawn, morning... I am new to this and cannot locate the thread... There is an automatic "censoring device" that may have temporarily put your thread in "jail" until it can by checked by a human being.... I do not know if that is the problem 'cause I can't get there from here... not smart enough as of yet. Maybe I will be some day but for now we will have to wait until someone smarter comes along and resolves the problem.. Thanks for being patient... "I've heard that it is a virue"... wish I could do more...
> 
> I will PM someone smarter than myself and try and get the ball rolling...   Dave


Thanks Dave.

 It was already in virtual prison from last night but I now see the thread but it's just empty, all my info is gone. Just weird.

Shawn


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

With it being a holiday, the Administrators will be popping in and out.

As soon as things slow down a little I'm sure they'll get it straightened out.

 Thanks for being patient with us.


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 25, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> With it being a holiday, the Administrators will be popping in and out.
> 
> As soon as things slow down a little I'm sure they'll get it straightened out.
> 
> Thanks for being patient with us.




No rush at all man. I have plenty going on today and it will be fixed soon enough.

Shawn


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks Shawn, It sounds so good I may have to try this recipe


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 25, 2011)

It's strange I can't see the thread but if I click on "edit" then I can see the entire contents but I can't get it to show up so I'll PM Jeff and Brain and see if they can figure out how to fix it


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 25, 2011)

Its fixed


----------



## altramagnus (Nov 26, 2011)

Yep good to go.

Thanks to all who have helped. Much appreciated.

Shawn


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 26, 2011)

I see it


----------

